# Remote firewalld administration?

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Is it possible to remotely administer firewalld, preferably from the GUI on a system running X/KDE/Gnome? I want to use it on our servers but am not sure if it is as easy to administer. Our servers are shell only.

----------

## Hu

X11 is network transparent, so yes, you can do this with an X forwarding.  Whether it works well will depend on whether firewalld assumes that roundtrips are cheap.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

The_Great_Sephiroth,

It will be OK until you firewall yourself out  :)

----------

## SP2340

To be honest, learn the CLI.  When GUI breaks your system knowing CLI can be a life saver.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> The_Great_Sephiroth,
> 
> It will be OK until you firewall yourself out  

 

Been there, done that. As long as it isn't a production system I am good, even if I then have to drive to the remote location and logon locally. Thank God I never did that on a live system yet! And I did that using the command-line. I forgot to add a rule for "CONNECTED,ESTABLISHED". Big mistake...

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Not that I've used it, but Webmin has a module for firewalld:

http://www.webmin.com/standard.html

http://download.webmin.com/download/modules/firewalld.wbm.gz

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I tried webmin some time ago and did not like it. I love the GUI for managing firewalld on my laptop. I was hoping to be able to simply point it at firewalld on a remote system and do the configuration that way. I know plain iptables on the command-line or through scripting, but firewalld is entirely different and puts out complex iptables rules, which is why I want to stick with the GUI for firewalld, at least for now.

----------

